# Tubby Rodeo Working



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

For starters, Rodeo hasnt had to do anything for a few weeks now, theres been a lot going on! We went for a trip to NH, the weather was awful after we came back, and then my grandparents were here for the holidays, we have also been considering moving back to West Virginia, so we have been busy with that as well. That being said, Rodeo has gained, IMO a good bit of weight, or for all I know, it could be him filling out, who knows!:think:

Here are a few of my fav pics, boring lungeing pics, so I grabbed the best pics for here!

Out on our warm up walk








Walking








Trotting
































Cantering








My fav pic, dont know why I like it so much tho!








End of lungeing 









So what do you think, a little tubby, or just starting to fill out some? Some pics he looks pretty good, and others he looks a tad fat. Thanks!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think he's just starting to fill out. :lol: He's super cute and looks good.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh please. ...... My horse Red would eat him as a snack!!


Rodeo looks good. Love his facial markings and his facial expressions!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I think he's just starting to fill out. :lol: He's super cute and looks good.





beau159 said:


> Oh please. ...... My horse Red would eat him as a snack!!
> 
> 
> Rodeo looks good. Love his facial markings and his facial expressions!



Thanks for the replies!! ****, must just not be used to the hair, who knows....I did end up cutting his feed back a few weeks ago though, lol.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

he looks great


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks great!! Don't look fat at all to me just filling out. Rodeo is such a handsome boy!! :smile:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

He's such a cutie! He looks to be healthy!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> he looks great





HorseLovinLady said:


> He looks great!! Don't look fat at all to me just filling out. Rodeo is such a handsome boy!! :smile:





SaddleStrings said:


> He's such a cutie! He looks to be healthy!



Great! Must just be me then, maybe it was due to me thinking he was looking too thin a little while ago....hes gonna be a tank if he is starting to fill out now!!! Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

He is looking so good! I'm following him on Facebook, and just can't get over how handsome he is!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Hes just filling out. 

He doesn't look much like a baby any more ::sniff, sniff::

How old is he?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> He is looking so good! I'm following him on Facebook, and just can't get over how handsome he is!


Aww thanks!! Im working on getting more pics up there, but my internet is awful right now!!!



New_image said:


> Hes just filling out.
> 
> He doesn't look much like a baby any more ::sniff, sniff::
> 
> How old is he?


I know, not a baby at all! lol. He is just over 2.5years old now! Crazy how time has flown, I was just looking at the pics of when I first got him, and the change, and growth is insane!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks awesome! What a handsome handsome boy.

And yes, hes growing up and filling out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He's very handsome. I like his markings. I was thinking he was around 2 or 3 from his build. He is filling out nicely I like his conformation. What are your plans with with him? Hope your keeping sunblock on that pink skin. I have a max Sabino paint that is almost completely white. I have to have lots of sunblock


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't been on here in a while, but just saw these pictures. My gosh has he grown up! He is so freakin handsome. Love that boy of yours. I hope all is going well. =)

Those pictures are great!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love chubby Rodeo 
love the pictures


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> He looks awesome! What a handsome handsome boy.
> 
> And yes, hes growing up and filling out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much! About time he starts to fill out! lol



Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> He's very handsome. I like his markings. I was thinking he was around 2 or 3 from his build. He is filling out nicely I like his conformation. What are your plans with with him? Hope your keeping sunblock on that pink skin. I have a max Sabino paint that is almost completely white. I have to have lots of sunblock


Thank you! Plans were to do English and Western with him, but the more hes grown, the more Western he seems rather than English, no big deal though.....he was bred for barrels, but for now he will just be a trail horse until he grows up a bit and he can do more strenuous work. But yes, sun block is a must! As are fly masks! lol



Horsesdontlie said:


> I haven't been on here in a while, but just saw these pictures. My gosh has he grown up! He is so freakin handsome. Love that boy of yours. I hope all is going well. =)
> 
> Those pictures are great!


Hey! Things are good here, hope they are with you as well, saw you sent Jake to retirement...how is he doing? But yeah, he has grown up a lot! I tried to get some confo shots that I just got today up here to show how much his front end has grown, and how much it is keeping up with his never ending back end from growing, but the computers not working with me today!

Thanks so much! Good to see you on here!



Country Woman said:


> I love chubby Rodeo
> love the pictures


Thanks! I do too actually!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol that's why I like his build. As soon as I saw him I was like he'd probably be a nice barrel horse . Have you ever considered getting the eye with the pink skin tattooed? It will help prevent cancers of the skin and eye. It's common for paints that have pink skin around their eye. Luckily pepper has natural eyeliner. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe cute pictures 
love the face


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Lol that's why I like his build. As soon as I saw him I was like he'd probably be a nice barrel horse . Have you ever considered getting the eye with the pink skin tattooed? It will help prevent cancers of the skin and eye. It's common for paints that have pink skin around their eye. Luckily pepper has natural eyeliner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, thats what he was built for, the breeder said his dam was very fast, and his sire is a TB that raced, so I guess she thought it would be a good combo. As for the eyeliner, never even considered it, he has it half way around his eye already, so









Here is a very itty bitty tiny photo of his one eye, lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh good he has some eyeliner so maybe he might be ok then. I just know people that had eye problems with thier bald faced paints and they started getting them tattooed and it made a huge difference. I'm sure there's medical research on it I've never done it personally I just know others who have. But anyways he is gorgeous! I've had ever so many paint people tell me I was lucky he had natural eyeliner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

> Hey! Things are good here, hope they are with you as well, saw you sent Jake to retirement...how is he doing? But yeah, he has grown up a lot! I tried to get some confo shots that I just got today up here to show how much his front end has grown, and how much it is keeping up with his never ending back end from growing, but the computers not working with me today!
> 
> Thanks so much! Good to see you on here!


Good to hear! I was just amazed how grown up he looked. His hindquarters are not towering over him anymore! ^-^ Well you should get some confo pics though cause I would love to see them. 

Jake is mostly retired (I ride 1-2 times every other week) right now. And he is doing fantastic with that workload. I had been worried for a while that he was going to stay sore. But right now he trots out sound first off and I'm as happy as can be. He still is gimpy for turning sharp and for going down hill, but I don't ask him to do that while I'm riding. He is going to leave me to return to my fathers property to be fully retired out in a pasture in about two weeks. Breaks my heart but I know he will be much happier.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Good to hear! I was just amazed how grown up he looked. His hindquarters are not towering over him anymore! ^-^ Well you should get some confo pics though cause I would love to see them.
> 
> Jake is mostly retired (I ride 1-2 times every other week) right now. And he is doing fantastic with that workload. I had been worried for a while that he was going to stay sore. But right now he trots out sound first off and I'm as happy as can be. He still is gimpy for turning sharp and for going down hill, but I don't ask him to do that while I'm riding. He is going to leave me to return to my fathers property to be fully retired out in a pasture in about two weeks. Breaks my heart but I know he will be much happier.


Oh I know, he literally seemed to grow up over night! He is def still butt high, but Im fairly confident in that he will end even, well hopefully! lol

Im so happy to hear that he is not gimpy all the time under saddle! Thats great! I miss seeing photos of him on here all the time! Still having major issues with uploading, but here are the best confo pics I personally think Ive gotten of the little stinker....

















They were from the end of Oct though, but hes a somewhat confo shot of him from Thanksgiving!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh so cute! Still high in the hind department but no where near as gawky looking. <3 He really is looking fantastic. Do you ever feel stir crazy waiting for him to fully mature? I think I would with the while waiting before you can really start his training.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Ahhhhhhhh so cute! Still high in the hind department but no where near as gawky looking. <3 He really is looking fantastic. Do you ever feel stir crazy waiting for him to fully mature? I think I would with the while waiting before you can really start his training.


Oh yeah, I def do, but at the same time, I love doing groundwork, and I have had sooo much fun watching him grow to where he is now. As far as training goes, he has been started under saddle, but very very lightly. When I was actually somewhat riding him, I would ride him for 30min at the most, and only twice a week max, to be honest, lately, I havent been riding at all for the past month and a half or so, and we have gone back to doing all groundwork again. Honestly, he gets sooo cranky when he is not worked its ridiculous!


----------

